
Politicians Fooled the World into Believing in Nations - tonicb
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/wjwegz/how-politicians-fooled-the-world-into-believing-in-nations-v26n3
======
SQueeeeeL
There's something so enchanting about the idea of being able to travel
anywhere without borders and passports. 300 years ago it was common, and it
sounds so cool. The shear amount of effort it takes to go to China reminds me
of papers please

~~~
tonicb
I know exactly what you mean. As a product of the european Union - born in
France, grew up in both France and Belgium, studied in the UK, France and
Belgium, but British by passport I have benefited greatly from the free
movement of people across Europe. But a European citizen not more it's as if
i've lost a part of who I am.

As the saying goes; you can never truly appreciate what you have until it's
gone.

